# Problems and more problems with Linux



## phreak0ut (Nov 11, 2006)

1)I recently installed SuSE 10.1. Installation went fine, was working fine. Then from yesterday, all of a sudden, I can't log into root. Since there was some urgent work, I just logged in as a normal user. Today, I try to log in with root, not working. Then, I try to log in as normal user, its not working either. When I try to log in with either of the accounts, the screen goes blank for a second, the timer of the pointer is moving and then switches back to the log in screen. I tried to log in numerous times, but didn't work. I'm a total newbie to this so I didn't try out anything new.

2)When I could log into SuSE 10.1, NONE of the audio players could play mp3s. Amarok complained about the Xine engine not being able to recognise mp3s and asked me to go through the FAQ section which I didn't get. I faced the same problem with FC5 as well. Tried Noatun, Amarok, etc., which didn't work. Only Real Player could play my mp3s but with very bad quality. My windows partitions are NTFS in case you might this info to fix the problem

3)On SuSE 10.1, I configure my internet connection, but when I connect to the net, a page with little or not images takes ages to open, which was not the case with FC5 which opened at a 'normal' speed for my BSNL broadband connection.

            I want to make a complete transition from Windows to Linux, but these issues are keeping me from making it. Hope you guys can help me out with this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shashank_re (Nov 11, 2006)

Even i had almost similar issues with SUSE. it is not the problem with SUSE,it is with Linux.Even i wanted to shift to linux from windows but i wasnt able to do so. 
I would recommend you to format everything and install XP with AV and firewall.Linux is not very easy for home users.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 11, 2006)

For question 2 see the sticky on multimedia. It has been explained on how to enable restricted codecs.
__________


			
				shashank_re said:
			
		

> Even i had almost similar issues with SUSE. it is not the problem with SUSE,it is with Linux.Even i wanted to shift to linux from windows but i wasnt able to do so.
> I would recommend you to format everything and install XP with AV and firewall.Linux is not very easy for home users.


 So what kind of user am I if linux is not suitable for home users?


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 11, 2006)

shashank_re said:
			
		

> Even i had almost similar issues with SUSE. it is not the problem with SUSE,it is with Linux.Even i wanted to shift to linux from windows but i wasnt able to do so.
> I would recommend you to format everything and install XP with AV and firewall.Linux is not very easy for home users.



I'm one of the greatest fans of Linux, though I'm an MCP. LOL!! SuSE has one of the easiest interfaces I've seen. I chose 10.1 'coz I was using 9.3 before FC5 came along. I had to give up with 9.3 as I didn't get the media and my HDD developed bad sectors and throw it. Also, I'm a home user and I find it very convenient to use Linux apart from few issues.



> For question 2 see the sticky on multimedia. It has been explained on how to enable restricted codecs



So, should I install the win32codecs? I checked out the sticky, but the site is for Ubuntu.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 11, 2006)

Check these two links *spinink.net/suse-for-windows-users/ and *www.thejemreport.com/mambo/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=254&Itemid=42. I have taken them from the sticky thread on multimedia. The second link is seemingly not working. 
There are two more resources from thejemreoprt that can come in handy *www.thejemreport.com/mambo/content/view/178/1/ and *www.thejemreport.com/mambo/compone...view/id,18176/catid,15/limit,10/limitstart,0/
__________
As for your first problem, kill xserver by logging in a Virtual terminal as root(press ctrl + alt+ F2) and issuing command 
	
	



```
ps auxw
```
Kill the process /bin/bash /usr/bin/startx. 
Now give command 
	
	



```
startx
```
 and see if things work fine.
This is not a proper solution mind you. This will just help in checking if things work fine, until someone can suggest a better solution. And why do you login as root?


----------



## JGuru (Nov 11, 2006)

@PhreakOutt, MP3 & Win32 Codecs are proprietary. You can't have them from Open Suse 10.1 CDs/DVD.
 If you want to play MP3 music you must install XMMS from the Net. And Win32 Codecs
 can play only Windows media formats not MP3!!

*2) Pages load slowly in Suse:*
  Solution: Use GNOME & FireFox as the Web browser. Install the extension 'FasterFox' from here
 Restart the FireFox browser after installing this extension for the changes
 to take effect!! You'll definitely see the web pages loading faster!!

Never Login as root, this is a very bad practise!! You shouldn't do it./
 Remember this compromises security & other thing being even if you delete some
 System file by mistake, you won't be able to boot Suse Linux!!


----------



## drsethi (Nov 11, 2006)

Repair Linux install with original DVD/CD
Boot up from the install DVD/CD. Choose installation, a couple of screens in, look for an 'other' box. Choose 'boot installed system' from that
I have no problem with surfing in SUSE Linux.


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 11, 2006)

JGuru said:
			
		

> @PhreakOutt, MP3 & Win32 Codecs are proprietary. You can't have them from Open Suse 10.1 CDs/DVD.
> If you want to play MP3 music you must install XMMS from the Net. And Win32 Codecs
> can play only Windows media formats not MP3!!



Hmmmmm.......but how come other players support it?? There seems to be some problem with XMMS as well. I tried it. If I chose a file and click a button to play, nothing happens 



> *2) Pages load slowly in Suse:*
> Solution: Use GNOME & FireFox as the Web browser. Install the extension 'FasterFox' from here
> Restart the FireFox browser after installing this extension for the changes
> to take effect!! You'll definitely see the web pages loading faster!!



I forgot to mention. Its not only with pages, even IMs like Yahoo! and Gaim helluva time to log in 



> Never Login as root, this is a very bad practise!! You shouldn't do it./
> Remember this compromises security & other thing being even if you delete some
> System file by mistake, you won't be able to boot Suse Linux!!



I log in as root as I want to install applications and adjust the settings, but I'll try avoid this in the future. Thanks for letting me know about it.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 11, 2006)

How often would you adjust the settings and install the applications. There are commands like su, sudo, gksu, kdesu, etc that will give you root access for installing apps and adjusting settings. 
Well AFAIK, xmms doesn't use gstreamer plugins so it won't play mp3 using gstreamer.


----------



## JGuru (Nov 12, 2006)

@Mehul here is link for *Installing MP3, Flash, Java, DVD playback etc., in Suse 10.1* Click here
 @Mehul, also update this link in Sticky, since it has changed!!
  @PhreakOut, *checkout the link I have given. It contains everything you need.*


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 12, 2006)

@phreakout, u may also try PCLinuxOS-BigDaddy. I recently got troubled by FC5 and tried PClinuxOs BigDaddy . Lemme tell ya , it is the easiest,fastest and most eye candy  linux I have ever seen. Do try it.


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 12, 2006)

*@tech_your_future*Since I'm still learning linux, I am still not so comfortable with all the commands. I'll check it out with the ones you specified.
*@JGuru*I did check out the link which you specified. tech_your_future had already suggested it. Anyways, thanks to you both for giving me the links.I'll try to fix it asap and let you know. But I still haven't got the cause of the log in problem. Anybody here knows it?


----------



## JGuru (Nov 12, 2006)

@PhreakOutt, The *Suse 10.1* link has changed!! The link given by me works.
*If you want to run administration commands then ,open the Terminal Window & login as root as follows*:

 $ *su -*
 (Enter root password)

 # *<type your admin command>*

*NOTE: If you have successfully logged in as root, then the prompt sign changes from '$' to '#'*. 
 After you have finished installing packages or runnning some Administration commands, logout of root.

 # *exit*


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 12, 2006)

JGuru said:
			
		

> @PhreakOutt, The *Suse 10.1* link has changed!! The link given by me works.
> *If you want to run administration commands then ,open the Terminal Window & login as root as follows*:
> 
> $ *su -*
> ...



Wow!!!! So much to do and so much to learn on Linux. Got my tests now, will try it out immediately once its over.


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 14, 2006)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I'm really frustruated with this stupid SuSE 10.1. Its giving me trouble just like any dumb Windows OS. Regarding the problem of not able to log in using root and other user, I couldn't get a proper fix, so I reinstalled SuSE. When I tried to repair my install like Dr.Sethi suggested, it showed an error regarding fstab, but there were no complete details, so I went ahead and reinstalled the OS. Now, I'm facing the same problem AGAIN!!!!!!! I can't log in with a normal user account and I don't know when my root account will act up and not allow me to log in.

Coming back to the Amarok part, I tried to install the gstreamer plug in, but it complained for a certain dependency(I had a log file of which those dependencies were, but I had to delete that due to the above mentioned problem). I downloaded and try to install the dependency which it was complaining and I again get an error saying that there are few dependencies missing. WTF????????? Can't I have a complete easy to use SuSE without problems?????? HELLLLLLLLPPPPPP!!!!!!!!


----------



## sariq (Nov 14, 2006)

JGuru said:
			
		

> *If you want to run administration commands then ,open the Terminal Window & login as root as follows*:
> $ *su -*
> (Enter root password)
> # *<type your admin command>*
> ...


i cant login as root. i am using xubuntu. what is default root password? my user password doesnt work. i have only one account on xubuntu.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 14, 2006)

sariq said:
			
		

> i cant login as root. i am using xubuntu. what is default root password? my user password doesnt work. i have only one account on xubuntu.


use sudo.


----------



## sariq (Nov 14, 2006)

^that i always use. just for experiment i was trying *su*


----------



## drsethi (Nov 14, 2006)

phreak0utt said:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I'm really frustruated with this stupid SuSE 10.1. Its giving me trouble just like any dumb Windows OS. Regarding the problem of not able to log in using root and other user, I couldn't get a proper fix, so I reinstalled SuSE. When I tried to repair my install like Dr.Sethi suggested, it showed an error regarding fstab, but there were no complete details, so I went ahead and reinstalled the OS. Now, I'm facing the same problem AGAIN!!!!!!! I can't log in with a normal user account and I don't know when my root account will act up and not allow me to log in.
> 
> Can't I have a complete easy to use SuSE without problems?????? HELLLLLLLLPPPPPP!!!!!!!!


suse 10.1 has many bugs.
*en.opensuse.org/Factory/News
I installed it 4 times to understand it.So donot get annoyed if something doesnot work. There are other ways to do that job. Version 10.2 coming 7th December,hope that it will be bugsfree.
Meanwhile I suggest you to format and clean install. Visit Linux forums to solve your problems.
*www.linuxquestions.org/questions/forumdisplay.php?f=60
Linux is not as easy as Windows. But once you install it properly and understand basic commands ,you will enjoy its power and safety.


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 15, 2006)

drsethi said:
			
		

> suse 10.1 has many bugs.
> *en.opensuse.org/Factory/News
> I installed it 4 times to understand it.So donot get annoyed if something doesnot work. There are other ways to do that job. Version 10.2 coming 7th December,hope that it will be bugsfree.
> Meanwhile I suggest you to format and clean install. Visit Linux forums to solve your problems.
> ...



LOL!! I was doing just that, going through the forums and wanted to post few links which I discovered. Yes, it takes a lot of time for a beginner to understand the complexities and working of any OS until we come to know exactly what its doing. I'll check on it for more details and keep you guys posted so that others can make use of this thread 
__________
Well, I finally found an answer to my problem. To the people who are interested to know how to fix it and why it is so(I still dont' know why this happens  ) download this pdf documentation and move over to page 223 for Login problems. *www.novell.com/documentation/suse101/pdfdoc/suse_101_start_up/suse_101_start_up.pdf

I've almost got my audio player problems also resolved. Will soon be posting as to how to go about it step by step to make mp3s work great 
__________
Well, there are other documentations as well in case you are interested to read. Download the pdfs from here: *www.novell.com/documentation/suse101/


----------



## JGuru (Nov 15, 2006)

@PhreakOutt, You have to be a little patient!! Novell has released *Suse 10.1 Remastered Linux*. click here
 That has many bug-fixes & all the updates. Ofcourse, if you have a 10.1 Suse CDs/DVD,
 then install it using it. Get the updates & bug-fixes from the Net.
 Those Documentation links should also help you understand Suse Linux better.


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 15, 2006)

Doh!! Well I downloaded the linux CDs from mirrors from the mentioned site on the official website of SuSE, but I think there is some screw up when I downloaded. Well, I'll tell you what all happened. I had lined up the CD downloads from the site on my download manager. Due to failure in the connection in the middle of the download due to my ISP(BSNL  ) the download manager stopped and later I couldn't download 2 CDs from the same source. So, for those 2 I chose the remastered download without knowing exactly what it meant, and the rest, I downloaded the normal CDs. You think this has an effect? Well, I'll see if I can download any bug fixes after reinstalling as that is the only option left as of now.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 16, 2006)

you can continue downloads using wget downloader

```
wget   -c suse.iso
```
it will finish the download by d/ling remaining parts.


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 16, 2006)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> you can continue downloads using wget downloader
> 
> ```
> wget   -c suse.iso
> ...



I guess you have got me confused on the above post. I said, I have downloaded and installed the SuSE CDs, but few are the remastered version, and few are the normal ones. Hope this is more easier to understand


----------



## JGuru (Nov 16, 2006)

@PhreakOutt, I got your point!! I don't think that will create problem since all
 the ISO images you downloaded belong to *Suse 10.1* !! Now, get the remaining updates
 from the Net.


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 16, 2006)

JGuru said:
			
		

> @PhreakOutt, I got your point!! I don't think that will create problem since all
> the ISO images you downloaded belong to *Suse 10.1* !! Now, get the remaining updates
> from the Net.



Well, that's a relief to hear. But, when I checked for updates, it shows that there are no updates available. So, I guess I need to wait.


----------

